# Montreal: the capital of great guitars next week!



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

This is it, no turning back!

100 of the world best luthiers are on the move for the Montreal Guitar Show starting next friday.

I make this promise…

It will be like a candy store for guitar lovers! Hundreds of guitars to try out and buy, great encounters with the best makers; and thousands of people like us who are fans of high- end guitars.

On top of this, over 50 free mini-concerts will be presented for free by top cats like *Alejandro Cervantes, Anthony Hannigan, Brady Cohan, Christine Tassan, Claude Laflamme, Craig d'Andrea, Curtis Rockwell, Dan Livingstone,David Goudreau, Emmanuel Rossfelder, Etienne Simard, Jacques Desfosses, Jean-François Hamel, Jérôme Ducharme, John Cheech, Jr., Ken Bonfield, Kenny Hill, Kinloch Nelson, Larry Pattis, Lise-Anne Ross, Martin Tremblay, Michael Dunn, Olivier Pépin, Paul Asbell, Peter Janson, Rick Zunigar, Robert Anderson and Susan Ellenton, Stéphane Tellier, Steve Wildey, Sylvain Provost and Todd Hallawell.*


Better yet, their music will ring forth from gorgeous guitars created by such artists like Alain Raifort, Alan Caruth, Alejandro Cervantes, Andrew White, Bernard Vachon, Bernie Lehmann, Bill Tippin, Bill Wise, Brent McElroy, Brian Dean, Brock Poling, Bruno Boutin, Bryan Galloup, Chris Jenkins, Curtis Rockwell, David D. Berkowitz Ervin Somogyi, François Vendramini and Maurice Dupont, Greg German, Hervé Coufleau, Hugo Cuvilliez, Jean Rompré, Jeff Traugott, Jim Ellsberry, Josh House, *Ken Franklin, Ken Parker, Kenny Hill, Lance Kragenbrink, Linda Manzer, Marc Beneteau, Marc Saumier, Mario Beauregard, Martin Tremblay, Michael Bashkin, Michael Dunn, Michael Greenfield, Michel Pellerin, Michihiro Matsuda, Paul Woolson, Peter Hopkins, Randy Muth, René Wilhemy, Rick Davis, Sheldon Schwartz, Stefan Hahl and Steve Grimes *

IT WILL BE THE ULTIMATE COMBINATION OF GUITAR TALENT!

Then you will have a great line up of free workshops: 

*Alain Caron, presented by La Bella Strings, 
Jeff Traugott: A Builder’s Perspective on Finding Your Next "Best" Guitar
Tom Ribbecke: The modern archtop guitar
Tim Brookes and Rick Davis: The Custom Guitar
Ervin Somogyi: Handmade versus Factory-Made
Georges Gruhn: Speed appraisals
Jeff Doctorow: Collecting High-End Luthier Guitars
Tim Brookes: Guitar: An American Life
William “Grit” Laskin: New Innovations in Acoustic Guitars and the Art of Inlays 
Tim Brookes: How the Guitar Invaded America*

Finally in the evenings we feature concerts by guitar virtuoso like Antoine *Dufour, John Jorgenson, Jake Shimabukuro, Erik Mongrain, Michel Haumont and Jean-Félix Lalanne, Jordan Officer, Andy McKee, Gareth Pearson, Pierre Bensusan, Don Ross, Martin Taylor and Andy Mckee, who will all present also a free workshop and meet the fans at the exhibition hall!*

What more do we offer you say?

Montreal in the summer and the Montreal International Jazz Festival with over 500 free shows.

If you come I might even throw a *GINSU KNIFE!*

That’s it for me; I’m off for the last preparations!

Cheers


----------

